# Howdy Campers!!!



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I just wanted to say that Dave is awesome. And he's quite handsome too.

P.S.
I should remember to log myself out after browsing the forums while at work.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Which Dave ?


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been guilty of the same thing!

Yeah, who's Dave????? To be that good looking, he must be a NJ native.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I know who Dave is.....and I know where he lives and when I see him i am gonna beat him with a wet, dirty sock. Im also not gonna do anymore shift swaps for him....I worked the north side for him and he worked the south side for me and decided to tell everyone how great he is. He is so gonna get it....


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Tell Dave he needs a camper if he is going to comment in this forum.









He seems to have the requisite sense of humor!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

When you think of the restraint Dave used..







..It is pretty impressive. I'm not sure I could resist the voices telling me to do more.








I don't know.. I kinda like Dave.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> When you think of the restraint Dave used..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww...Bromance is in the air...


----------



## sawbones25 (Apr 2, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> When you think of the restraint Dave used..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww...Bromance is in the air...








[/quote]
Wow. There's a lot of love in here. You guys are alright...
I'm Dave. And I did use quite a bit of restraint. I edited my comments several times before I posted this topic. I would never intentionally do anything bad to Travis, but I couldn't just let the opportunity pass...









I don't have a camper yet. We've borrowed some friends' campers a couple times. Just haven't found the money yet to get one of our own. Hopefully by next summer. Actually I was just looking in your classifieds and found a couple nice deals...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You need to get off the computer, we have a staff meeting at 10. Check your seat before you sit down...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

sawbones25 said:


> Wow. There's a lot of love in here. You guys are alright...
> I'm Dave. And I did use quite a bit of restraint. I edited my comments several times before I posted this topic. I would never intentionally do anything bad to Travis, but I couldn't just let the opportunity pass...
> 
> 
> ...


It's easy to solve the money problem, just wait until you find an unattended computer logged into a bank account!


----------

